# Suggestions for intro paddleboard



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

We have about $750 to spend on our first family stand up paddle board. Definitely want inflatable. Really it's mostly for my wife, but I'd like to use it a little also. Primary use will be on lakes, but we do have a DRE fishing raft and I'd like to tow the SUP with us on some upper Colorado and other mellow floats. 

Using it in the river, I know we want 6" thickness. Been looking at Tower and Isle brands online. Any other suggestions for brands? Anything I haven't thought of? Thanks in advance!


----------



## boonekayak (Apr 13, 2010)

Check out Hala out of Steamboat. The Straight Up is a great all around board that we have used A LOT. I like the Jackson SUPerCharger. It's a hardshell, so not as transportable as an inflatable, but more durable IMO. There is also a board called the SUPSquatch made by C4 Waterman, which would be a perfect party barge for the Upper C if you can shell out the dough. There have been some SUPSquatch sightings on the Poudre in the last couple years...


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

NRS Earl 6 Inflatable SUP Board - Closeout at nrs.com

Earl 6. One of the better 10'6ish board shapes on the market and I haven't seen a single inflatable SUP that comes anywhere close to NRS' warranty. 

But no inflatables are great. Try paddling a hard board side by side with an inflatable and you'll want a hard board. Everyone thinks they're gonna roll it up and stuff it in their trunk every time, but it just doesn't happen since they're such a PITA to inflate. Most people end up leaving them inflated 90+% of the time, which kinda defeats the purpose. 

Look at the Glide SUPs out of SLC. Almost indestructible and made in the USA. They're also making inflatables this year (not sure if they're made in the US or not). 

https://www.riversports.com/rs/manufacturer/95/Glide


----------



## Pcdc2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Check out the Astro Stream. It's bad ass. I like it as much as any hard board contrary to what the poster above said. They're kind of expensive - retail for $1500 but I found one on sale for $900 and couldn't be happier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Corran SUP Bali*

Check out the Corran SUP Bali board. It's designed to be easy to paddle and tracks like no other inflatable. 

Bali | Corran Stand Up Paddle Boards


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I suggest the Starboard Astro series.

Starboard SUP 2014

I purchased the 10' Astro Whopper Fun 4" last season and used it on everything from Browns Canyon @ 800 to Rincon @ 4000 to fishing from it at Cottonwood Lake.


----------



## mastodonj (Sep 5, 2014)

I was in your situation a couple of years ago and ended up with a 10' ISUP. I weigh about 175-180 with all my gear which is probably a lot more than your wife. I would definitely not go longer than 10 feet if you want to spend any time in the river. My board is less than 6" thick and it's plenty stable. 
Cheers


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

PSI is more important than thickness. My 4" is MUCH stiffer than my girl's 6" NRS Baron. I have used up to a 12'er on the milk run, but the added length makes it much more difficult to catch eddies.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

All great tips, thanks everyone. I think we're going with this one:
http://tinyurl.com/mxuara3

A little longer than 10 feet, 6 inches thick, 15psi, 32 inches wide - seems like a good all around shape, a good price, and gets good reviews. If we're ready to get rad in another couple summers, we'll max the credit card and get a hala or badfish or c4, etc. 

See you on the water...


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mastodonj (Sep 5, 2014)

If anyone else is going the "temporary" route, Costco is another option for an all-around board plus their return policy is golden. .http://www.costco.com/Jimmy-Styks-i...Up-Paddle-Board-Bundle.product.100130399.html


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

That Jimmy Styks looks like it has a better shape. Even though the Wakooda is wider, it's only wider at its widest point. The Styks is going to have better stability throughout the length which you will want if you do any white water.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

buy some rollerblades.


----------

